# [Risolto] package.mask non maschera

## ckx3009

o sono io che non ho capito niente di come si usa, oppure non funziona lui.

in teoria se metto nel package.mask una stringa come

```
=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493
```

e faccio 

```
emerge -uDNa world
```

lui non dovrebbe eseguire l'emerge... invece lo fa..

come posso impedirgli di eseguire l'emerge?Last edited by ckx3009 on Mon Jun 02, 2008 12:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> o sono io che non ho capito niente di come si usa, oppure non funziona lui.
> 
> in teoria se metto nel package.mask una stringa come
> 
> ```
> ...

 

se hai in portage.keywords o unmask , tutti gli ati-drivers, credo non mascheri quella  versione.

posta un emerge -pvtDuN world

----------

## ckx3009

```
# emerge -pvtDuN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493 [8.476] USE="-acpi -debug" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

in package.keywords ho questo, altrimenti non mi aggiorna mai

```
x11-drivers/ati-drivers **
```

quindi forse dovrei levarlo....

----------

## cloc3

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quindi forse dovrei levarlo....

 

certamente.

ma se desideri mantenere la versione ~8.476, puoi farlo lo stesso, mettendo in package.keyword quella specifica voce, oppure utilizzando i simboli di maggiore  o uguale. l'uso di package.mask, secondo me, è superfluo.

----------

## ckx3009

grazie mille, era come dicevate voi (quindi ero io che non avevo capito  :Razz:  ). ora va tutto.

alla prossima (che arrivera' presto  :Very Happy:  )

----------

